# Opera problem



## darkshadow (Jul 5, 2010)

I dont what is the problem I have this error appear many time 

```
opera [crash logging]: Can't read kernel memory: : /dev/mem: Permission denied
```
here is the dmesg

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Wed May 26 05:45:12 UTC 2010
    [email]root@i386-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz (1795.51-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 1022361600 (975 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-7K   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ACPI Warning: 32/64X length mismatch in Gpe1Block: 0/32 20090521 tbfadt-625
ACPI Warning: Optional field Gpe1Block has zero address or length:        0    102C/0 20090521 tbfadt-655
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-7K> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x12, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0xd6000000-0xd6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xd4000000-0xd5ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
```


----------



## sossego (Jul 6, 2010)

man 4 mem, man kvm , man 8 memcontrol

Start there.


----------



## rjw (Aug 26, 2010)

I get the same issue.

FreeBSD 8 + Opera 10.61 (upgraded today).


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Aug 28, 2010)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:



> 20100813:
> AFFECTS: www/opera
> AUTHOR: dinoex@
> 
> ...


----------



## rjw (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, davidbliss, that's the fix.


----------



## Erratus (Jan 31, 2011)

*Problem again on opera-11.01*

After no problems with opera-11.00 the problem described in this thread is back on version 11.01.
The difference is, that "Dialog Toolkit" cannot be found on "about:config".


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 31, 2011)

Erratus said:
			
		

> After no problems with opera-11.00 the problem described in this thread is back on version 11.01.
> The difference is, that "Dialog Toolkit" cannot be found on "about:config".



Everything is fine here


----------



## Beastie (Jan 31, 2011)

Here too. And the *Dialog Toolkit* option is still there.

Edit: even if it's not there you can add it to operaprefs.ini:

```
[File Selector]
Dialog Toolkit=4
```


----------

